

The Sound of the Sun - zacharyvoase
http://www.sheffield.ac.uk/mediacentre/2010/1662.html

======
jamesbressi
I oddly enjoy this.

Anywhere to get longer versions of the Sun's "sound" that are also free of any
copy protection? (Sounds odd, I know the sun doesn't copyright it's own sound,
but not sure if somehow those going through the trouble to "record" it can?)

------
ElbertF
Make sure your speaker volume isn't on 10 before watching the video, that was
terrifying.

